# Khorne Juggernaut Lord (wip)



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Quick pic of the wip armour for the Khorne Lord I am working on. Trying to keep it darker and more realistic like with the knights but also give it a reddish tone. Working well so far but still a bit more work to do on it.


----------



## jaren (Jul 7, 2008)

looks amazing mate, keep it up and happy painting.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Looking good so far wraithlord. 

My one is just a simple colour scheme dry brush blood red and then red wash


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

This really is of to a fantastic start, have looked through your other threads and i must say your metalics all round are top notch. I'm a huge fan of well done metalics over nmm any day and your work just shows the level that can be attained. Can't wait to see more of this Wraith :good:


----------



## jordan_darko (Mar 26, 2008)

Good progress so far wraith look forward too see how he comes along  JD


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

as stated before, good n' tasty man! Love the metallic red look so far, it's refreshing from the basic red we see all the time!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Good start. Your almost making me want to collect some Knights of chaos .. must resist as I dont play fantasy. As always I'm full of questions. How did you get the metalic red?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Humakt: tin bitz mixed with black and red gore, worked up to a brighter highlight, washes following that. 

Bit more done:


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

This guy looks so damn cool:smoke: I really like the dark red armour, very sinister!


----------



## lordbloodshed (Dec 14, 2008)

So totally wicked I must get one.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> So totally wicked I must get one.


Oh totally dude, absolutely fantastic model. Came -this close- to dethroning my current favourite Be'lakor.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Wraithlord, you seriously need to get your hands on Archaon. It's a beautiful model to paint. Ahhh Memories...


----------



## Evil Monkey (Dec 15, 2008)

i love this mini, getting one for xmas, he's going to be converted for use in 40k as a chaos lord


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

The Wraithlord said:


> Oh totally dude, absolutely fantastic model. Came -this close- to dethroning my current favourite Be'lakor.



I'm with you on this, i have the model and its just an amazing piece. The update is looking good and coming along very nicely. Do you intend to carry the metalic red on into the Juggernaught too?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Quick pick of the wip lord next to a finished knight to compare the armour.










As for the jugger itself I am not entirely sure. Thinking of matching the armour of the knights but with some inner glowing effects to make it stand out a bit more.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

This is a hard model to get a good pic of. I've seen it in person and the pic doesn't even come close to showing how good it is progressing. A very impressive model indeed!:victory:

...(*an after thought) You know Wraith, you should really do a tutorial on painting metallics.:wink:


----------



## N0rdicNinja (Sep 17, 2008)

Damned Fist said:


> ...(*an after thought) You know Wraith, you should really do a tutorial on painting metallics.:wink:


I second this notion!


----------



## Scottdsp748 (Aug 3, 2008)

Looks awesome so far, I can't wait to see how this turns out! I especially like that the armor is red-toned metal rather than just red, allowing it to tie in with the rest of the army better.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

nicely done and looks good how the brass and the red done go well together unlike `eavy metal khorne models that look almost cartoon like with the bright reds.

damn you! i was about to maybe get some space marines to paint for the fun of it but now ive changed my op... :mrgreen:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Update

Most of the main body is done now as well as the cloak. Again, deliberately keeping the tones muted and similar to each other to present a slightly monochrome look. Not sure of the reddish area in the helm though so I would like opinions on that from the rest of you. I still have some work to do on the tassles on the helm but for the most part, he is done. Now to start on the arms and then on to the juggernaut itself.


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

i am really liking how this is turning out, great work as always. 

If i may however, i am not a fan of the face. I am not sure why but it just seems out of place, maybe its just the black and the rest is red? Not sure, but over all it looks beautiful


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

sweet looking dude! wish i could paint at that level...still trying though!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> If i may however, i am not a fan of the face


Sorry, forgot to mention that the face is not fully done yet, still need to do the eyes and some other shit.


----------



## Sieg (Dec 3, 2007)

well that makes a lot more sense. You dont seem like the type of painter to have missed something like that.

Yea other then that it looks really solid


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I personally really like the red area on the helm, looks pretty awesome, I gotta try that, when I start world eaters... *Prays to paint like Wraith*


----------



## muffinman82 (Oct 29, 2008)

hmmmgh imagine that, Wraith models/paints another freakin sweet model
I hate my life and the lack of mad skills


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

The Wraithlord said:


> Sorry, forgot to mention that the face is not fully done yet, still need to do the eyes and some other shit.


The helm looks really good and i'mlikingwhat you have done, the only thing i thought of was the black (around the eyes) needs bringing to life but as the quote says you have not finished this bit. So for me its fantastic and brings your attention straight to the face. Looking forward to seeing you tackle the juggernaught. :good:


----------



## Kuffy (Oct 15, 2008)

Wow. I love the muted look, the armour and fur look really good. I look forward to seeing more of him.

Kuffy


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

looking good wraithlord puts mine to shame


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Lord is pretty much done now. Might have a few minor details to pick out if I spot them, or you guys do looking at the pics, but he is finished. Now to start on the juggernaut.










EDIT: realized I missed the spike in the middle of the shield lol.


----------



## Mud213 (Nov 20, 2008)

I really like the flaming red look on the helm. It really does look like there is some sort of internal flame. It's the Chaos models like these that almost make me want to do Fantasy as well... I better get a good start on my 40K one first. Keep up the good work.


----------



## sooch (Nov 25, 2008)

You may want to consider highlighting your metallics using NMM techniques but metallic paint for determining placement of highlights, especially on the shield (highlighting up towards the bottom of the brass on the shield, since that's how it's angled and would catch light), rather than just edge highlighting the metal.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

I love the red in the helmet, and as usual Wraith, you do not cease to amaze us with your awesome skills!


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

Do you have a pic showing skulltaker's right foot on the jugger? Looks like all your pics are from his left side or top/front. Great looking model!

Hmm. posted this in the wrong thread .... oops...


----------



## BDJV (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow, he's looking fanfrakin'tastic!


----------



## drivebybaptism (Dec 12, 2008)

Really love this model!

Awsom paint job man


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Looks great. The red really turned out on this guy. I also like the 'slightly' brighter reds in the headdress. Because it matches the eyes on all the nights I think that you still maintain your monochrome look. Excellent work:victory:


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Stunning, pure and simple. I love the headdress on this guy!


----------

